# Roman Reigns VS Drew Mcintyre



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Why is Drew getting a shot again?

He failed as the FotC. Stop it.


----------



## Jay19932022 (5 mo ago)

Fotc?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Jay19932022 said:


> Fotc?


Face of the company.


----------



## Jay19932022 (5 mo ago)

thanks


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

JeSeGaN said:


> Why is Drew getting a shot again?
> 
> He failed as the FotC. Stop it.


Who else is gonna get it? Roman buried entire roster and sadly Drew is one of few that have "chance" of beating him. He just beat Lesnar and Orton is out, others would get squashed easily.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> Who else is gonna get it? Roman buried entire roster and sadly Drew is one of few that have "chance" of beating him. He just beat Lesnar and Orton is out, others would get squashed easily.


I'm hoping the returning Braun.

As much as I dig Theory, he ain't ready yet.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Heel getting heel reactions and Roman is the biggest star in the industry 

Makes perfect sense especially because Drew is not FOTC material and neither is Theory yet at least



Cody/Roman is where the money is at


----------

